# Wiring LED's to a layout



## StevenageDMRC (Apr 8, 2011)

Can someone please tell me in Laymans terms on how to wire a 'grain of rice' LED to a DC controlled layout please ?! 
Been searching the web for a while but not found anywhere for a stater like myself


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It depends on if the voltage is bi-polar or always the same polarity. Here's samples of either type.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have never heard "grain of rice" compared with an LED. That phrase is a reference to a small incandescent bulb. A comparable size would be 3 mm.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have real "grain of rice" LED's, they're not much larger than a grain of rice!  These are not like the standard "2mm LED" that has a fat body behind the shaft.

Here's the Red 2mm LED, I also have some green and yellow.


----------

